# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  про Вовочку

## EweX

Отец спрашивает Вовочку: -Что сегодня было на уроках? -hа химии изучали взрывчатые вещества. -А, что завтра будете делать в школе? -В какой школе, папа?

----------


## game1xp1

-Что случилось?
-Подарила мужу на 23 февраля набор блесен...
-Прекрасно, он же у тебя каждые выходные на рыбалке!
-А он повертел: что это?

Поцарапав «Бентли», Ирочка на два года стала Снежаной.

- Закурить не найдется?!
- Я кажется три дня назад уже объяснил, что не курю.
- Извините, глаз заплыл, не узнал. Богатым будете...

Корреспондент спрашивает директора сумасшедшего дома, какой тест является критерием для выписки. - Мы наливаем полную ванну воды, кладем рядом чайную ложечку и большую кружку и предлагаем освободить ванну от воды. Корреспондент улыбается и говорит: - Ну, любой нормальный человек возьмет кружку. - Нет, говорит директор, нормальный человек вытянет пробку.

Роман Абрамовович пишет на форуме: Мужики! Банкомат выдал чек с надписью "Недостаточно средств". Это у меня или у банка? *** В семье спор, кто пойдет за сыном в детсад: Муж: Я тебе шубу подарил? Жена: Подарил! - Зимние сапоги подарил? - Подарил! - Ну, вот и иди за сыном! - А почему не ты?! - В чем?! В носках и с пенкой для бритья?!

Обьявление в колхозе: ---Товарищи колхозники в нашем районе приземлился НЛО и из него вышли маленькие зеленые человечки с большими красными глазами , кто увидит просьба не бить , не поить , вступать в контакт. Проходит 3 дня идет косарь , видит сидит маленький зеленый человечек с красными глазами. Ну он понимает , что бить и поить его нельзя подходит и начинает вступает в контакт: --- Коса (показывает на косу), косарь(показывает на себя) , кошу (показывает как бы косит). Братан сидит и смотрит. Он опятьь обьясняет. Таже самая история. Мужик уже психанул: ---Косарь бл"ть, коса наху", кошу. ---Лес, лесник, сру!

Парень с девушкой отзанимались сексом. Она лежит у него на груди, поглаживают друг друга и парень говорит: - Знаешь, дорогая, это не любовь это легкий флирт. Девушка вскакивает, начинает бить его в грудь и кричит: - Что? Два месяца в ж@пу - это легкий флирт?

"Земля"..."Земля"!!! Я борт "4118"...топливо на нуле!!!...стремительно теряю высоту!!!...сделайте хоть что нибудь!!!..."Земля"!!!..."Земля"!!  !...
- Ну чо ты разоралсяИ?!!!слышу я ... слышу!!!... вычёркиваю..

"Муж хотел завести любовницу,… я отговорила-" Мол дорого, не потянем»… Лучше я заведу любовника… лишняя копейка в доме не помешает.

Объявление в зоопарке: Не бросайте дельфинам бананы!!! Они их не жрут, а обезьяны тонут!

Думать надо головой, любить - сердцем, чуять - жопой, и самое главное - ничего не перепутать.

С первым ребенком родители кипятят все. Со вторым-просто ополаскивают водой. Если у третьего собака отняла соску, то это уже проблема ребенка, как отобрать ее назад.

----------


## Денис13

Учительница попросила класс написать свои мысли о том, что такое власть.
Потом начала их читать вслух:
- "Власть - это когда делаешь добро!" - так, хорошо. "Власть - это когда делаешь добро и наказываешь зло!" - очень хорошо. "Власть - это когда у тебя полно баб, с которыми ты можешь спать!" - Вовочка! Опять ты разные глупости пишешь! Сейчас же перепиши!
Вовочка начинает переписывать.
Марья Ивановна:
- Ну что, переписал? Читай.
Вовочка:
- Власть это право и возможность навязывать свои идеалы и разрушать чужие мечты.

----------


## Денис13

Мама спрашивает Вовочку:
- Сколько заданий было сегодня на контрольной?
- 15!
- И сколько ты решил неправильно?
- Только одно.
- С остальными, значит, справился?
- Нет, остальные я решить не успел.

----------


## Денис13

Учительница в школе говорит детям: - Вы помните, что надо передать родителям, что вы должны завтра принести в школу по 1000 рублей, на ремонт? Вовочка уточняет: - Скажите, а сколько надо денег принести, чтобы школу совсем закрыли?

----------


## vovatankyst

"Где же мы его проморгали? " — думали родители Мойши, слушая как сын виртуозно играет на балалайке .

Поссорилась с мужем, отправила спать на диван. Думаю, отнесу ему подушку хотя бы. Крадусь. Наклонилась над ним, чтобы тихонько подсунуть, а он просыпается да как заорет: "ИЗВИНИ... ИЗВИНИ... ТОЛЬКО НЕ ДУШИ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! 

Главное для мужчины- не посадить дерево, построить дом и родить сына, а сделать это все разными инструментами. 

— Понимаете, Сема, если вам налили чай доверху — то это не от щедрости... Нет...
— А от чего?
— Чтобы вы не смогли таки положить туда сахар!

Ролевые игры между мужем и женой закончились ссорой, даже не начавшись: Муж переоделся в доктора и спросил "Диетолога вызывали?"

Вот бы сделать дома уборку и нажать "Сохранить"! 

Сегодня наблюдала за работой электрика и поняла, что все провода делятся на две категории: "Вроде этот" и "Твою мать!"

Современные девушки пьют на 8 Марта больше, чем десантники на День ВДВ.

Реаниматологи Пасху справляют не только как религиозный праздник, но и как профессиональный.

Время лечит... Главное - не сдохнуть во время лечения.

Хреновое утро – это когда бухали все вместе, а на работу пиндюрить тебе одному.

Знакомая говорит: те, у кого нет детей, не знают, что такое по-настоящему уставать.
Глупенькая, она просто никогда не бухала 12 дней подряд… 


Получил от отдела охраны труда памятку "по действиям в случае захвата заложников" для ознакомления коллектива. Ознакомил. Там пункты типа:
- переносите лишения, оскорбления и унижения, не смотрите в глаза преступникам, не ведите себя вызывающе,
- выполняйте требования преступников, не противоречьте им, не рискуйте жизнью окружающих и своей собственной, старайтесь не допускать истерик и паники.
- на совершение любых действий (сесть, встать, попить, сходить в туалет) спрашивайте разрешение.
Эти падонки вернули памятку и сказали, что "они в курсе, коллективный договор читали..."

----------


## kristinaasmus

Короче проснулся утром, врубил музыку на полную катушку и бегал орал песни, которые играют. Затем споткнулся об кота и упал в коридоре, за что громко и с чувством покрыл его четырёхэтажным матом. Пошёл мыть башку, помыл. Взял свою басуху, начал на ней лабать на всю квартиру, подключив её в комбик. В это время ещё тряс мокрой башкой как блэк металлист. Потом позвонил кореш и спросил какие пары. Я ему громко сказал "Нафиг эти пары, пойдём лучше в общаге с первоками набухаемся!" Он согласился. На последок вспомнил какую-то матерную частушку и проорал её на всю квартиру. Долго над ней ржал.

Зашёл в соседнюю комнату и офигел. Оказывается мама не ушла на работу и уже час со своей подругой слушает что творится в квартире... .

Маленький мальчик стал свидетелем очередной родительской ссоры. После скандала он подходит к заплаканной маме:
— Мама, а сколько лет ты уже замужем?
— Шесть лет, сынок.
— А сколько тебе еще осталось?

Я ему говорю, что не изменяю, а он уперся рогами и не верит.

У России особый путь. Указатель — на каждом заборе.

Когда Никите Джигурде снятся кошмары, обсерается весь подъезд.

Алла Пугачёва призналась, что хочет ребенка! Теперь бомонд ломает голову: она мечтает о материнстве или о новом замужестве?

Пугачева с Галкиным решили завести ребенка. Осталось решить проблему как завести Галкина.

Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке.... и то для второй мышки.... 

Муж, открывая двери жене:
- Наш попугай, наконец-то, заговорил! И явно не в твою пользу!
- Чего?!
- Того!!! Говорит "Трахните меня вдвоём, всю жизнь мечтала!"

Уходит на пенсию дальнобойщик, и друзья ему дарят кабину от КАМАЗА. Через год приезжают в гости, он счастлив, жена сияет. Друзья мужа у неё спрашивают: - Ну как? - Спасибо за подарок - жизнь прожила, а такого удовольствия никогда не получала! Одно только плохо - каждое утро он открывает дверь со словами: "Пошла на ..... отсюда, шалава!".

Почтальон приносит заказное письмо и звонит в дверь. Дверь открывает мальчик лет восьми, попыхивающий здоровенной гаванской сигарой. Почтальон в изумлении выдавливает из себя: - Эээ… родители дома? Мальчик небрежно стряхивает пепел с сигары на ковер, подмигивает и отвечает: - Сам-то как думаешь?

----------

